# Lance Armstrong to ride in the Leadville 100



## WoodCore (Aug 6, 2008)

Just passing this along as I'm not sure if anyone has seen this yet........

Lance to Ride in Leadville 100

Sounds like a pretty grueling ordeal, 100 miles on a MTB in high (10,000'+) alpine terrain.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2008)

Appears that was last year(2007) unless I am not reading that right.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Appears that was last year(2007) unless I am not reading that right.



That does look like last year, but I've read elsewhere that he was going to compete this year.  I guess last year he had to drop out for some reason, IIRC.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Aug 7, 2008)

*Leadville.*

On this topic, Lance is most certainly riding this years race.  Also, good article in Bicycle magazine about Chris Carmichael and his bid to break 9 hours and earn the coveted belt buckle.  This will be his third attempts at trying to break 9 hours (9:18 & 9:05) on his first two attempts.  The winner typically comes in around 7 hours.  Dave Weins & Floyd Landis were 1-2 last year...I believe.  Hopefully, with Lance in the race it will get some TV coverage.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

Some pictures and video of Lance and Dave Wiens from this years race here:

http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/763/92/


----------



## Marc (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some pictures and video of Lance and Dave Wiens from this years race here:
> 
> http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/763/92/



Cool vid, B, thanks for posting it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

If Lance actually trains for that race he will smoke everyone next year


----------

